# GTX 470/480 Zalman VF 3000n



## heinerbub (6. Juli 2010)

hallo,
habe mir diesen lüfter für meine gtx 470 bestellt, nachdem ich in der pcgh gelsen habe, das er eigentlich passen sollte.
 naja, er passt nicht  musste einige modifikationen vornehmen, damit er passt (z.b meine pc bei den slots aufschneiden), weil der kühlörper über die karte stand.
 nun rennt der zalman und es ist still, dank lüftersteuerung.

also mädels, am besten ihr wartet auf den vf300f, der sollte passen


----------



## matteo92 (7. Juli 2010)

ehmmmmm..........

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was du damit sagen willst.
Schuldigung aber der Thread war oder ist unnötig.


----------



## Fl_o (7. Juli 2010)

ehmmmm......

Er will damit sagen das der vf300f past und der VF 3000n nicht


----------



## Bruce112 (7. Juli 2010)

hmm diese info von threadhersteller hatt mich information versorgt zufällig bin ich auf der suche auch auf den gpu kühler warte auf den gelid gpu kühler ,hab auch ne 470 gtx.

hey bilder währen nicht schlecht schwede .

ich versteh manche leute nicht weil es ihn nicht innteressiert das die danach schreiben ob das jemanden innteressieren würde .

Und zu bemerkung noch die test von vielen hardware zeitschriften ,

so 100 % glaube ich nicht an die test ,von denen weil jede ne andere test vorgehens weise hatt ,und auch zufällig auch werbung macht ,für die hersteller .


----------



## heinerbub (7. Juli 2010)

bilder sind grade schlecht. aber ich kann sagen, daß der kühler etwa 1-2 cm nach vorne übersteht.
ist aber kein problem, wenn man sein gehäuse zerschneiden möchte  
dafür ist die kühlleistung ganz gut, hatte vorher idle 45 grad und last 85 grad, jetzt sind es idle 36 grad und last max 65 grad. und schön leise ist es auch


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Juli 2010)

Was sagen die SPAWA Temperaturen?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (15. Juli 2010)

heinerbub schrieb:


> bilder sind grade schlecht. aber ich kann sagen, daß der kühler etwa 1-2 cm nach vorne übersteht.
> ist aber kein problem, wenn man sein gehäuse zerschneiden möchte
> dafür ist die kühlleistung ganz gut, hatte vorher idle 45 grad und last 85 grad, jetzt sind es idle 36 grad und last max 65 grad. und schön leise ist es auch


 
Wurde denn gesagt, dass er in dein Gehäuse passt, oder dass er auf die Graka passt. Denn wenn er ohne Probleme auf die Grafikkarte, aber nicht in dein Gehäuse passt, ist es ein kompatibilitätsproblem mit deinem Gehäuse und nicht mit der Grafikkarte.


----------



## heinerbub (15. Juli 2010)

was hat denn mein gehäuse mit der länge des kühlers zu tun? 

das teil passt von der länge nicht auf die karte (kühler steht vorne über) und ich denke, jede referenzkarte ist gleich lang, oder?
desweiteren kann man den kühler aufgrund der bohrungen einer gtx470/480 nur an 2 gegenüberliegenden löchern befestigten.

naja, ist mir auch egal, hauptsache das ding läuft.

die spawas habe ich mit den mitgelieferten passiv-kühlern versehen, habe zwar keine temps, aber immerhin läuft meine karte jetzt schon seid knapp 10 tagen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (15. Juli 2010)

heinerbub schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir diesen lüfter für meine gtx 470 bestellt, nachdem ich in der pcgh gelsen habe, das er eigentlich passen sollte.


Welche Ausgabe? In der MÜ in der 08/2010 steht, nur die F-Version ist zu den Fermis kompatibel.


----------



## WallaceXIV (15. Juli 2010)

heinerbub schrieb:


> was hat denn mein gehäuse mit der länge des kühlers zu tun?
> 
> das teil passt von der länge nicht auf die karte (kühler steht vorne über) und ich denke, jede referenzkarte ist gleich lang, oder?
> desweiteren kann man den kühler aufgrund der bohrungen einer gtx470/480 nur an 2 gegenüberliegenden löchern befestigten.
> ...



Kannst du mal nach den Temps schauen wenn du Furmark laufen hast bzw. was anderes was die Graka auslastet? Danke.


----------



## heinerbub (16. Juli 2010)

pcgh 08/2010 seite 25 unten bzw. seite 26 oben: die bohrungen in den halteärmchen und die ausmaße des kühlers erlauben -egal ob vf3000a oder vf3000n - beispielsweise auch eine montage auf nvidias neuen gtx400 und amds radeon hd4800. wie soll ich diesen satz sonst verstehen?

im grunde sind doch temps egal, solange die karte läuft und leise ist. also, ich habe nach 3dmark06 temps von max. 65 grad gehabt @ 0.9volt, dabei läuft der kühle nicht volle pulle.
in meinen gehäuse ist jeweils 1 12cm lüfter vorne und hinten. 

furmark habe ich noch nie getestet und installiert.


----------



## Chimera (16. Juli 2010)

Es heisst ja: n = Nvidia, a = ATI und f = Fermi. Genau so stand es auch im Bericht zum Kühler. Alternativ kann man auch beim Hersteller schauen und dort steht explizit, dass der Kühler für Karten von GTX 260 bis 285 optimiert ist, also kein Wort von den 400-er. Auc auf der Website von PCGH hat es noch ne Kompatibilitätsliste (wenn auch ne kurze -> siehe Bild).
Ich an deiner Stelle hät ihn eher zurückgeschickt und umgetauscht, auch wenn dies evtl. noch mit Wartezeiten verbunden gewesen wär.


----------



## Bruce112 (17. Juli 2010)

hatt schon einer den gelid gpu kühler gekauft 


GELID Icy Vision Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


ich versteh nicht wiso die meisten online shops die kühler  nicht haben  aber in ebay schon zu kaufen gibt ,

kann es sein das hier versucht wird wasserkühler zu verkaufen  für die 470 gtx 480 gtx


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juli 2010)

Wasserkühler? Sicher nicht.


----------



## Chimera (17. Juli 2010)

Auf der Website von Gelid sieht man wie er aussieht. Laut deren Pressemitteilung sollte er ab Ende Juni erhältlich sein, optisch hat er ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Twin Turbo von AC (rein von der Optik her).


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2010)

Wir haben den Icy Vision da und werden ihn so schnell wie möglich testen.


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2010)

Naja, optisch sieht er ja schon mal gut aus und wenn die Lüfter lautstärkenmässig wie die normalen Gelid sind, dann geht er wohl auch lautstärkenmässig Richtung AC  Aber etwas nimmt mich schon wunder: täuscht es oder haben bisher alle GTX 4xx Karten eine neue Lochanordnung für den Kühler? Weil die alten GTS/GTX 2xx hatten ja ne quadratische Anordnung (also Oberseite gleichen Abstand wie Seite) der Befestigungslöcher. Auf den bisherigen Bildern macht es den Eindruck, also bei den 400-er der obere Lochabstand grösser ist als der seitliche oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2010)

Die GTX 480/470/465 haben quadratische G80-Bohrungen, die GTX 460 aber eine rechteckige


----------



## elTrollo (18. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir haben den Icy Vision da und werden ihn so schnell wie möglich testen.



Wieviele Slots belegt denn dieser Lüfter bzw. gibt es Lüfter, die die ursprüngliche Höhe / Breite der Referenzkarten gtx 470 / 480 nicht überschreiten? Also eine 2-Slot-Lösung


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2010)

Muss ich schauen.


----------



## elTrollo (19. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Muss ich schauen.



wäre ech nett, danke. Betreibe z.Z. eine GTX 470 in einem Qx-2000 Gehäuse von Aerocool, da ist es mit dem Platz so eine Sache...


----------



## Domowoi (19. Juli 2010)

Der Icy Vision ist meines Wissens nach ein tripple Slot. Leistungsmäßig schlechter als die AMP! Edition und dabei auch leiser.(Laut Linus Tech Tips) bei akutem Bedarf such ich das Vid noch raus aber ich bin grad am Touch...


----------



## elTrollo (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, wenn des nur eine 2,5 oder 2,75-Slot Lösung wäre könnte es gerade so noch ausgehen bei mir. Was bei den ganzen Alternativen stört ist, dass die Wärme nicht nach außen abgeführt sondern lediglich ins Gehäuse geblasen wird wenn ich das richtig sehen. Das ist natürlich bei den Referenzkühler geschickter gelöst, da diese ja nach hinten aus dem  Gehäuse blasen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Juli 2010)

*@ elTrollo*

Falls möglich, melde dich bitte im Laufe des morgigen Tages per PN. Am besten zwischen 10-18h


----------



## hwk (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den Gelid Icy Vision auf meiner GTX 480 die auf 800Mhz Core Und 1950 Mhz Speichertakt läuft...
Idle: 35°C
In Spielen so um die 62°C 
Im Furmark XtremeBurningMode 32x MSAA und PostFX: 85°C ...
Furmark(Xtreme Burning Mode, Displacement Mapping, 32x MSAA) ohne PostFX: 67°C
kann sein, dass die Temp noch etwas besser geht da ich schonmal mehr Wärmeleitpaste auftragen musste, da der Kühler nich komplett Kontakt zur GPU hatte... hab aber seitdem nichtmehr nachgeschaut, da mir die Temperaturen, wie sie atm sind doch schon sehr zusagen ;D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juli 2010)

Tipp: Furmark im Fullscreen, 1280 x 1024, kein AA. Das haut viel viel mehr rein.

*@ elTrollo*

Der Icy Vision steht 1,6 cm über die Slotblende über - hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domowoi (20. Juli 2010)

Hier steht Mist.


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Juli 2010)

http://i25.tinypic.com/973exw.jpg

da kann man  sehen wie dick die karte wird 

Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Chimera (22. Juli 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> http://i25.tinypic.com/973exw.jpg
> 
> da kann man  sehen wie dick die karte wird
> 
> Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting



Hm, scheint doch bisschen weniger hoch zu sein als der Twin Turbo oder täuscht es? meine MSI Twin Turbo GTS kommt mit dem Kühler auf knapp 5,5cm, wie hoch ist denn deine Karte mit dem Icy Vision? **Danke im voraus**


----------



## Bruce112 (22. Juli 2010)

die karte ist nicht von mir 


ohne den lüfter sind die gleich dick +referenzdesign 

die lüfter sind  2 cm -2.5 cm dick


----------



## elTrollo (22. Juli 2010)

dann scheinen also "nur" die Lüfter über die Abmessungen des Referenzdesigns zu ragen. Naja, werde dann wohl meine Entscheidung nach dem Erscheinen des Setsugen2 treffe, dieser soll ja ein echter Dualslotlüfter werden.


----------

